# Weltweit einsatzfähiges GSM-Alarmmodem



## WachMark (23 August 2011)

* Das neue GSM-Alarmmodem ALMIOG01 von Wachendorff  Prozesstechnik überwacht und steuert 
dezentrale Systeme **und Anlagen und  meldet Zustandsänderungen per SMS.*


Das neue Wachendorff GSM-Alarmmodem ALMIOG01 ist eine bewusst einfach  gehaltene Alarm- und Fernwirklösung zum Steuern und Überwachen  dezentraler Systeme oder Anlagen.

Zustandsänderungen werden an den  digitalen und analogen Eingängen des Modems erfasst und direkt per SMS  gemeldet – an verschiedene Empfänger gleichzeitig. 
Email- und  Fax-Empfänger können über eine SMS-Wandlung erreicht werden. 

Die  Relais-Ausgänge werden per SMS oder kostenfreiem Anruf gesteuert. Dabei  sind Sicherheitsfunktionen wie Anrufer-Erkennung per Rufnummer-  und Textvergleich aktivierbar. 
Durch die integrierte Echtzeituhr können  die Ausgänge zeitlich freigegeben werden.

In  betreiberlosen Anlagen, wie z. B. Pumpstationen, Solarfeldern,  Windkraftanlagen und Aufzügen, können Störmeldungen direkt an den  Servicetechniker übermittelt werden. 

Die Software ist einfach und  übersichtlich aufgebaut. Dies vereinfacht das  Parametrieren des Alarmmodems und beschleunigt dessen Inbetriebnahme.  
Einmal erstellte Projekte lassen sich auf weitere Modems einspielen, was  den Aufwand für Serienanwendungen minimiert. 

  Die Versorgungsspannung kann im Bereich zwischen 12 bis 30 VDC und 12  bis 18 VAC liegen

Das Alarmmodem ist mit einer Kurzstabantenne  sowie einer externen Antenne mit standardmäßig 5 m Kabellänge  lieferbar, welche außerhalb des Schaltschrankes montiert werden kann.

Mehr Informationen dazu finden Sie hier.​


----------

